# target in strict



## Necro_nomicon (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das target von einem link mit CSS zu umschreiben, wenn man im HTML strict arbeitet? Oder geht das nur mit Javascript?


----------



## hela (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
m.E. derzeit nur mit JavaScript möglich, z.B. so wie hier.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Necro_nomicon hat gesagt.:


> Oder geht das nur mit Javascript?


Mit JS "überlistest" Du nur den Validator, nicht aber den Browser.
Für den Browser ist die Seite also weiterhin "nicht valide"..... es sei denn JS ist deaktiviert. 
Also entweder Frameset/Transitional und valide oder Strict und nicht valide.

Ob man das Zielfenster mit CSS "umschreiben" kann?
Keine Ahnung, bekannt ist mir jedenfalls aber nichts.

Aber warum überlässt Du es nicht dem User wann er welche Seite wie und wo öffnen will?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Necro_nomicon (19. August 2009)

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Antworten 

Warum ich es nicht dem User ueberlasse? Generell schon, nur ich denke, wenn es z.B. um einen Link zu einem Shop geht, dann ist es bessre, wenn die Homepage trotzdem noch offen bleibt und der Shop in einem neuen Fenster oeffnet. 

Alles andere ist eh dem User ueberlassen....und fuer pdf verwende ich es auch gerne, damit man dann einfach weitersurfen kann....

vielleicht weil ich es auch so lieber habe..hm...waere zu ueberlegen...

valide waere halt gut. Naja, am besten dann wohl auf ein anderes Doctype umsteigen....XHTML strict vielleicht? Muss ich aber auch erst schauen, ob es da geht


----------



## Flex (19. August 2009)

Du könntest dir auch eine eigene DTD anlegen und darin target als valide erklären.

http://de.selfhtml.org/xml/dtd/allgemeines.htm#eigene_vorhandene


----------



## Maik (19. August 2009)

Hi,


Necro_nomicon hat gesagt.:


> Naja, am besten dann wohl auf ein anderes Doctype umsteigen....XHTML strict vielleicht?


in "XHTML Strict" ist das target-Attribut ebenso nicht zulässig.

Die Variante "Transitional" ist hier die richtige Wahl, wenn das (X)HTML-Dokument valide sein soll.

mfg Maik


----------

